# Emmitt



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Emmitt is one of my fosters is ready to find his forever home. He is a 10# maltese mix, about 4-6 years old, fully vetted, neutered and up to date on his shots. He is a sweet boy, house trained, and he is not a marker. He just wants a home of his own. Here's a link to his Petfinder page. Please pass this along if you know anyone looking for a new furry family member. (He is being fostered in Springdale, Arkansas for Allie's Hope Animal Rescue) Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Emmitt


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Lynne, Emmitt has such an engaging face. I love him! 

I so admire those of you who are successful fosters.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - he looks like a sweetie!

Is Allie's Hope the one that Belinda is involved with? I met her at the NMR picnic this year.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey sweet Emmitt I hope some lucky person adopts you and you have a loving forever home!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

maggieh said:


> Lynn - he looks like a sweetie!
> 
> Is Allie's Hope the one that Belinda is involved with? I met her at the NMR picnic this year.


Sure is. I "met" Belinda when she was here on SM. She has a heart of gold.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh, Lynne - that face!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What an precious boy!!! I love his name (my cat is Emmitt)!!! I hope he finds his forever home and soon!! He deserves all the happiness in the world!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What an angel. Prayers for him to find a him and all the love he deserves! rayer:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Cute, cute, CUTE! Lynn, you are a super foster (more than one)! My hat goes off for you. Good job on him.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What a cutie! I hope he finds his forever home very soon.


----------

